# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Quality amphibians review

## frosty one

Just got an order from max and couldnt be happier all animals came in alive and healthy.

Sent from my A521L using Tapatalk

----------


## Malduroque

I'm confused. Is there an establishment called 'Quality Amphibians' or 'max'? I can't find QA with a google search. I'm always looking for a good, reliable source for amphibs so if you've had a good experience, a clarification would be both helpful and appreciated.

----------


## frosty one

The guys name is max. quality amphibians is his facebook page.. he is a smaller guy..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malduroque

Ok. Thank you.

----------


## frosty one

No problem.I have no problem referring people that I had good experience with. I got 12 frogs of him winning a few auctions he had going at a steal.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------

